
Royal Mail's new video game stamp set - wallflower
https://www.digitalartsonline.co.uk/features/graphic-design/story-behind-royal-mails-new-video-game-stamp-set/
======
pbhjpbhj
>"All the screenshots were taken using a PC running emulators which ‘emulate’
the original system," Sam continues. "From here, we could play through the
games and take multiple screenshots at key moments.

>[...]

>"We also worked with a guy who was an expert in ripping assets from games
such as fonts, which were then used as the game titles where possible."

I'd like to have seen something about how they approached the companies for
copyright permissions, what emulators the companies endorsed for them to run
the games on, etc., whether the companies who owned the copyright currently
had the assets but they weren't usable or didn't have the assets (kinda weird
to own the copyright on something you don't even have a copy of yourself).

Seems like there's a few interesting bits (heh!) of information there.

Note that even for personal use these things are _verbotten_ in UK copyright
law.

~~~
freepor
In the UK the Queen herself is exempt from a lot of law so maybe the Royal
Mail used her prerogatives to just say fuck it.

~~~
Gaelan
Royal Mail is a private company now, according to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Mail#Privatisation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Mail#Privatisation).

~~~
C1sc0cat
You do get some odd hangovers in these former civil service companies - I
could see the GPO having some carve outs via "crown immunity"

Also I believe a few decades ago the Mexican state oil company had a big spill
and relied on sovereign immunity to avoid the consequences

------
bmsleight_
Love that Elite is 2nd Class. Very clever.

~~~
codeulike
I don't get it? Was that a class in the game?

~~~
baud147258
As a 2nd class stamp. Since there's two class of mail in the Royal Mail
system, there's two class of stamps, more or less expensive.

------
bmsleight_
Loves these, memories!

Available from source:- [https://shop.royalmail.com/special-stamp-
issues/video-games](https://shop.royalmail.com/special-stamp-issues/video-
games)

------
erk__
UK YouTuber Ashens made a video showcasing and talking about the set
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0eLZGtfHDE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0eLZGtfHDE)

------
Grue3
These look beautiful, never would have thought the freaking Worms would be on
a post stamp!

------
akurilin
Donkey Kong Country would be a great addition for the next batch of these.

------
Tomte
Sensible Soccer! The game where you ran away from the ball if you went the
wrong direction. I loved that game (although I'm not sure which part of the
series). It's on GOG, as well.

------
random-dude
Omg... I can't believe they have Wipeout!

------
grenoire
Insanely cool and they look very well designed. Might order from outside the
UK..!

~~~
stevekemp
I'm living in Finland these days, but seeing the Dizzy image definitely made
me want to buy a set. I've good memories of playing all the Dizzy games on my
ZX Spectrum, back in the day.

~~~
Symbiote
I just bought some, and found that delivery to Denmark was free (!).

(Or else their website was broken. It took 6 tries before my credit card was
accepted, possibly because of the Øs in "København Ø".)

------
trevyn
Four different Tomb Raider stamps and all have occluded cleavage. Impressive.

~~~
baud147258
At least for the PS1 pictures, it's the usual camera angle when playing the
game, so that's not particularly egregious.

